# RED Quarq 110 bcd Availability now Late June???



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Was told today by a LBS that the Red Quarq compact crank would not be available till late June, wondering if others have heard that info.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Send an email to jordan [email protected]

I am not affliated with this place, but I have gotten all my 2012 SRAM Red parts from them. A couple of weeks ago, I was looking for the BB30 Exogram crank 170mm 53/39. I got 4 days after sending the money.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

last i heard from our rep(and that was today), and from the 'estimated arrival time' that QBP shows, no compact cranks 'til the very end of june.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I just went to a SRAM Quarq presentation at a LBS on Tuesday, the SRAM Rep said June for 110BCD.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Update on the Red Quarq 110 BCD, heard today the BB30 cranks are available next week. Bad news was GXP version is now late AUGUST. And I need the GXP version. Bummer. At this rate, will be waiting to see if the vapor pedals ever appear.


----------

